# Film



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

Mi sto dedicando al cinema, perciò volevo chiedervi se mi suggerite dei titoli di film da vedere (vecchi e nuovi) che meritano.
Grazie a tutti per il contributo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sto dedicando al cinema, perciò volevo chiedervi se mi suggerite dei titoli di film da vedere (vecchi e nuovi) che meritano.
> Grazie a tutti per il contributo


Alexander e Fanny di Ingmar Bergman
Per come ti conosco io, è stupendo per te.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAmpLqjXe08&feature=related


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2011)

Vado spesso al cinema ma il target è quello sotto i 14 anni .
Comunque, qualche titolo dei miei film del cuore, La sposa turca di Fatih Akin, Cosa voglio di più di Silvio Soldini (e in genere tutti i suoi), I giorni dell'abbandono di Faenza, Caso mai di D'Alatri, In to the wild di S.Penn e Milk con S.Penn.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2011)

Taxi Driver, Goodfellas, The Departed, Shutter Island (tutti di Scorsese)
Tutti i film di Tarantino (Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Jakie Brown, Kill Bill 1 & 2, Inglorious Basterds)
The Godfather Trilogy
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind di Michael Gondry
Dogville di Lars Von Triers

poi te ne dico altri


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2011)

e True Romance di Tony Scott!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Taxi Driver, Goodfellas, The Departed, Shutter Island (tutti di Scorsese)
> Tutti i film di Tarantino (Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Jakie Brown, Kill Bill 1 & 2, Inglorious Basterds)
> The Godfather Trilogy
> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind di Michael Gondry
> ...


Kill Bill...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kill Bill...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


che ti ridi???


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2011)

Dipende molto da che genere di film cerchi.
Per esempio quelli citati da Quintina sono tutti dei capolavori (anche se si è dimenticata C'era Una Volta in America di Sergio Leone...quasi 4 ore di emozione pura).

Così al volo, uno dei film che consiglio a tutti è

La Moglie del Soldato di Neil Jordan.


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende molto da che genere di film cerchi.
> Per esempio quelli citati da Quintina sono tutti dei capolavori (anche se si è dimenticata C'era Una Volta in America di Sergio Leone...quasi 4 ore di emozione pura).
> 
> Così al volo, uno dei film che consiglio a tutti è
> ...


Mah, un po' di tutto. Volevo farmi una cineteca personale nel mio nuovo acquisto (Ipad) da vedere la sera a letto o durante le vacanze. Mi piacciono i film che fanno riflettere (anche se non solo quelli).

Grazie a tutti per il contributo, e intanto prendo appunti.


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2011)

Ah sempre di Faenza, Prendimi l'anima, su Sabina Spielrein, non te lo puoi perdere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2011)

Tra gli italiani, molto carino - anche se di tutt'altro genere - l'ultimo di Salvatores: Happy Family

E poi mi è piaciuto un casino l'ultimo di Ozpetek: Mine Vaganti

E anche l'ultimo di Rubini: L'Uomo Nero


----------



## aristocat (4 Maggio 2011)

Lord of War e V per Vendetta  Fanno riflettere, sul serio


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sto dedicando al cinema, perciò volevo chiedervi se mi suggerite dei titoli di film da vedere (vecchi e nuovi) che meritano.
> Grazie a tutti per il contributo


Capolavoro rivoluzionario degli anni 80 di un genio come Carpenter: Grosso guaio a Chinatown. :up:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> T
> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind di Michael Gondry


Quinti... il mio film preferito in assoluto! Che meraviglia...


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

per iniziare tutto moretti e tutto kubrick


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per iniziare tutto moretti e tutto kubrick



David Lynch per una serata leggera e sovrappensiero? :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> David Lynch per una serata leggera e sovrappensiero? :mexican:


 ci sta


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sta


Io lo adoro, amo le pippe mentali e i castelli di carta, amo il nonsense però... ho fatto una gran fatica con Inland Empire. E' troppa roba, forse impasticcati di acidi se ne può venire a capo...

Strade perdute e Mulholland drive rimangono i must see di questo maestro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2011)

*.....*

Gigi er bullo con alvaro vitali!!:up:


----------



## xfactor (4 Maggio 2011)

Il mare dentro di Alejandro Amenábar un pò pesantuccio ma molto toccante!

Come Dio comanda . Di Salvatores , non ha avuto grandi consensi ma merita.


Poi se vuoi passare sull'istruttivo beh .... La macellaia con la stupenda Jessica Rizzo  

ps 

se vuoi ti metto la trama!


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2011)

*Oppure*

Oppure pierino torna a scuola anno 91 con la partecipazione della sora lella-Fabrizi!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per iniziare tutto moretti e tutto kubrick


Aborrooooooooooooooo...
Come puoi mettere al confronto moretti...con...il grande Kubrick?
moretti...pfui...
dai su...

Dimmi cosa ha di stratosferico moretti...
un cinema tutto solipsistico, ripiegato su sè stesso, di autocompiacimento...bleah...

Hai idea di come ha lavorato e lavorava Kubrick?
Ogni film di Kubrick è come una sinfonia di Beethoven...

Ogni film di moretti...è come una sinfonia di Haydn...andiamo su...


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aborrooooooooooooooo...
> *Come puoi mettere al confronto moretti...con...il grande Kubrick?*
> moretti...pfui...
> dai su...
> ...


 non c'è confronto , infatti.
li indicavo entrambi ma il maestro è al di sopra di tutti


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2011)

*......*

Fra i nuovi mi piace tantissimo Sorrentino!!!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

Se invece vuoi riflettere anche su altre cose......

Il Velo Dipinto....con Naomi Watts e Edward Norton.....


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2011)

*La vedova allegra.*
Film musical di taaanti anni fa. L'ho rivisto questo inverno mentre facevo cyclette, bellissimo!


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2011)

Harry ti presento Sally....un po vecchiotto ma carinissimo!


----------



## aristocat (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per iniziare tutto moretti e *tutto kubrick*


:up:
il mio capolavoro preferito: Full Metal Jacket, svela verità disarmanti


----------



## aristocat (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se invece vuoi riflettere anche su altre cose......
> 
> Il Velo Dipinto....con Naomi Watts e Edward Norton.....


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Il Conte di Montecristo.
Le relazioni pericolose.
L'educazione di...boh non me lo ricordo...
Luna di fiele...

Ma il film che io più adoro in assoluto è film bianco di Kieslowsky.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il film che io più adoro in assoluto è film bianco di Kieslowsky.


Cacchio, come ho fatto a dimenticarmi della trilogia di Kieslowky. 

Sabina, devi assolutamente cominciare da questa, e guardarli nell'ordine:

Film Blu, Film Bianco e Film Rosso.


Conte anche io ho adorato il polacco di film bianco.....ma pure film rosso non è affatto male...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cacchio, come ho fatto a dimenticarmi della trilogia di Kieslowky.
> 
> Sabina, devi assolutamente cominciare da questa, e guardarli nell'ordine:
> 
> ...


Verissimo...e anche i dieci comandamenti...
Ma ogni volta che rivedo film Bianco, capisco che certe cose era giusto andassero così. 
Film Rosso...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH1r4S0kDMc


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ogni volta che rivedo film Bianco, capisco che certe cose era giusto andassero così.


Il finale di film bianco è da brividi. Non ne parlo per non rovinare la visione a chin non l'ha visto.....ma quegli sguardi fra loro due....mi stai facendo venire voglia di rivederlo :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il finale di film bianco è da brividi. Non ne parlo per non rovinare la visione a chin non l'ha visto.....ma quegli sguardi fra loro due....mi stai facendo venire voglia di rivederlo :mrgreen:


Vero...conosco benissimo quegli sguardi...e non vorrò mai più lanciargli in vita mia.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLWqZt-hZdc


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Anche questo Sabina...è un film fantastico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20CxzzwBMs4&feature=related


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> video della telefonata.



La scena della telefonata, ogni volta che la vedo, mi viene voglia di andare da quella maledetta e gonfiarla come una zampogna......ma è fondamentale, è proprio da quel momento che lui ricomincia a rivivere la sua vita......ma.......c'è sempre quel finale.....


----------



## Sabina (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche questo Sabina...è un film fantastico...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20CxzzwBMs4&feature=related


Cos'è? Dal video non risalgo al titolo... grazie


----------



## Sabina (4 Maggio 2011)

Ringrazio tutti, continuate pure. Qualcosa avevo già visto, ma molti no. Ho già iniziato a "cercarli".


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Cos'è? Dal video non risalgo al titolo... grazie


Un cuore in Inverno


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2011)

*Il grande*

Un grnade bel film è O'MAMMASANTISSIMA con Mario merola.....!:up:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Maggio 2011)

Penso che in una cineteca, come ti hanno scritto in tanti, non deve assolutamente mancare Kubrik. Full Metal Jacket e 2001 Odissea nello Spazio li hanno visti tutti, A questi capolavori aggiungine altri come Arancia Meccanica, Il Dottor Stranamore, Shining. L'unico che non mi è piaciuto è stato Eyes Wide Shut.
Altri suggerimenti:

Le iene di Tarantino (come ha ha fatto Quintina a dimenticarselo?!)
Il Silenzio degli Innocenti (anche se penso lo abbiano visto tutti)
Tutto su Mia Madre di Almodòvar (un capolavoro)
Blade Runner (imperdibile per quei pochi che non l'hanno mai visto)
JFK e Balla coi Lupi di Kevin Costner
Seabiscuit (grande film..se adori i cavalli finirai per piangere)
Il Sesto Senso
The Strangers (se te la vuoi fare addosso come in Shining)
Milion Dollar Baby
The Milionaire
e poi ce ne sono un altro centinaio...perché è così difficle farseli venire in mente nel momento in cui te lo chiedono?

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Penso che in una cineteca, come ti hanno scritto in tanti, non deve assolutamente mancare Kubrik. Full Metal Jacket e 2001 Odissea nello Spazio li hanno visti tutti, A questi capolavori aggiungine altri come Arancia Meccanica, Il Dottor Stranamore, Shining. L'unico che non mi è piaciuto è stato Eyes Wide Shut.
> Altri suggerimenti:
> 
> Le iene di Tarantino (*come ha ha fatto Quintina a dimenticarselo?!*)
> ...




Uè Busco!

Non ti permettere più di dire che io ho dimenticato qualcosa che riguarda Tarantino!

Io non ho dimenticato un bel niente! Semplicemente ho chiamato tutti i film che ho elencato co i loro titoli originali, compreso Le Iene, che si chiama Reservoir Dogs!

E ora chiedi scusa o sfodero la katana!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Maggio 2011)

Eyes Wide Shut è stato una forzatura in fin di vita.

Alcune cose sono fatte molto bene. Ha trasmesso alcune caratteristiche tipiche della società "alta": paranoia ed eccesso, desiderio di morte. La scena centrale con il cerimoniere mi ha lasciato di stucco, anche a livello musicale. Nella sua monotonia è di una potenza incredibile. Si sente il potere dell'immagine.

Da molti aspetti però è stato anche brutto, perché ha dimostrato che la decadenza invece è di tutti. E non ha lasciato nessun segnale di speranza. Kubrick ha trovato una scusa per far passare un flusso squallido di pensieri, modi di fare e schemi come se fosse una cosa positiva.


----------



## aristocat (7 Maggio 2011)

Tutti i film di Sofia Coppola. Li adoro. Oddio, forse l'ultimo (Somewhere) mi è piaciuto un po' meno ma meritano tutti. 

Ancora, un bellissimo film sulla dominanza/sottomissione: Secretary di Steven Shainberg


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eyes Wide Shut è stato una forzatura in fin di vita.
> 
> Alcune cose sono fatte molto bene. Ha trasmesso alcune caratteristiche tipiche della società "alta": paranoia ed eccesso, desiderio di morte. La scena centrale con il cerimoniere mi ha lasciato di stucco, anche a livello musicale. Nella sua monotonia è di una potenza incredibile. Si sente il potere dell'immagine.
> 
> Da molti aspetti però è stato anche brutto, perché ha dimostrato che la decadenza invece è di tutti. E non ha lasciato nessun segnale di speranza. Kubrick ha trovato una scusa per far passare un flusso squallido di pensieri, modi di fare e schemi come se fosse una cosa positiva.


 c'è lo zampino di spielberg che ha finito il lavoro di kubrick e il tedio di due attori inespressivi.
forse la kidman è in sintonia con l'atmosfera ma cruise non è all'altezza .
rimanendo uno dei film che meno rappresentano il genio del maestro (l'ultimo e non tutto suo)..ha comunque colonna sonora , luci e piacevolezza estetica degne di nota.


----------



## aristocat (7 Maggio 2011)

Ah: Broken Flowers e Coffee and Cigarettes di Jim Jarmusch


----------



## Buscopann (7 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Uè Busco!
> 
> Non ti permettere più di dire che io ho dimenticato qualcosa che riguarda Tarantino!
> 
> ...


:scared: :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutti i film di Sofia Coppola. Li adoro. Oddio, forse l'ultimo (*Somewhere*) mi è piaciuto un po' meno ma meritano tutti.
> 
> Ancora, un bellissimo film sulla dominanza/sottomissione: Secretary di Steven Shainberg


Maremma che pizza quel film. Quando si dice che poi, siccome a un certo punto ti devono premiare, lo fanno quando sforni a robba peggiore

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sto dedicando al cinema, perciò volevo chiedervi se mi suggerite dei titoli di film da vedere (vecchi e nuovi) che meritano.
> Grazie a tutti per il contributo


Ok, dopo giorni di meditazione, ecco alcuni film presenti nella mia top list:

Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind (il titolo in italiano è improponibile e fuorviante)

Vaniila sky

21 grammi

American beauty

Shining

Blade runner


----------



## Sabina (9 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok, dopo giorni di meditazione, ecco alcuni film presenti nella mia top list:
> 
> Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind (il titolo in italiano è improponibile e fuorviante)
> 
> ...



Grazie 
A te e a tutti gli altri.


----------



## lemon (9 Maggio 2011)

Ieri sera ho visto un film che mi è piaciuto moltissimo e quindi ve lo segnalo: "Animal Kingdom"


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

grazie ,signor limone


----------



## aristocat (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie ,signor limone


"Signora" Lemon :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> "Signora" Lemon :singleeye:


uff...ma da quando i limoni hanno un sesso?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff...ma da quando i limoni hanno un sesso?:mrgreen:


Limoniamo?:mexican:


----------



## aristocat (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff...ma da quando i limoni hanno un sesso?:mrgreen:


mai mettere limiti all'evoluzione della scienza :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Limoniamo?:mexican:


 sì, certamente .aspetto la luna calante


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2011)

Mea culpa grande come una casa. Mi sono dimenticato di menzionaro un film meraviglioso, visivamente potentissimo e oltretutto molto attinente al forum:

In the mood for love.

Anzi, m'è venuta voglia di rivederlo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mea culpa grande come una casa. Mi sono dimenticato di menzionaro un film meraviglioso, visivamente potentissimo e oltretutto molto attinente al forum:
> 
> In the mood for love.
> 
> Anzi, m'è venuta voglia di rivederlo.


Un film per quintina...
50 volte il primo bacio, me lo sono pappato ieri sera...


----------



## Eliade (11 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutti i film di Sofia Coppola. Li adoro. Oddio, forse l'ultimo (Somewhere) mi è piaciuto un po' meno ma meritano tutti.
> 
> Ancora, un bellissimo film sulla dominanza/sottomissione: *Secretary* di Steven Shainberg


L'ho visto da poco, ma sinceramente non mi è piaciuto molto. 
Lo credevo molto più intenso...


----------



## lemon (11 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutti i film di Sofia Coppola. Li adoro. Oddio, forse l'ultimo (Somewhere) mi è piaciuto un po' meno ma meritano tutti.
> 
> Ancora, un bellissimo film sulla dominanza/sottomissione: Secretary di Steven Shainberg


Io ho una vera passione per "Il giardino delle vergini suicide"!


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un film per quintina...
> 50 volte il primo bacio, me lo sono pappato ieri sera...


Perchè per Quintina?

50 volte il primo bacio... che minchiata! :rotfl:

Lo hai visto Closer? Quello si che merita. E secondo me ti puoi ritrovare in almeno un personaggio....


----------



## Sabina (11 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un film per quintina...
> 50 volte il primo bacio, me lo sono pappato ieri sera...


Si e' proprio un bel film.


----------



## Sabina (11 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè per Quintina?
> 
> 50 volte il primo bacio... che minchiata! :rotfl:
> 
> Lo hai visto Closer? Quello si che merita. E secondo me ti puoi ritrovare in almeno un personaggio....


Porta al pubblico la realtà dei disturbi neurologici.

"The closer" devo vederlo.


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Porta al pubblico la realtà dei disturbi neurologici.
> 
> "The closer" devo vederlo.


Insomma dai... è un film divertente e romantico te lo concedo, ma da qui a dargli il merito di portare messaggi al pubblico ne passa...

Un film leggero, la scelta del cast lo dimostra.

Ethernal sunshine of a spotless mind... amore, follia, rabbia, abbandono... per me è il top. Davvero uno dei più bei film di sempre. Jim Carrey è semplicemente straordinario nella sua parte drammatica.

Closer invece può anche non piacere, è molto crudo sul senso del tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io ho una vera passione per "Il giardino delle vergini suicide"!


Wovl...lemon...che bello quel film, che bello...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè per Quintina?
> 
> 50 volte il primo bacio... che minchiata! :rotfl:
> 
> Lo hai visto Closer? Quello si che merita. E secondo me ti puoi ritrovare in almeno un personaggio....


Aspetta si ma non me lo ricordo...
Quintina perchè è baciona no?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè per Quintina?
> 
> 50 volte il primo bacio... che minchiata! :rotfl:
> 
> Lo hai visto Closer? Quello si che merita. E secondo me ti puoi ritrovare in almeno un personaggio....


L'ho visto ieri (non ci ho capito una mazza, ma vabbè).......

CHi sarebbe il Conte ? Il dermatologo ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri (non ci ho capito una mazza, ma vabbè).......
> 
> CHi sarebbe il Conte ? Il dermatologo ? :mrgreen:


Ieri io ho visto Vicky, Cristina e Barcellona......Film piacevole, ma lui STRATOSFERICO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ieri io ho visto Vicky, Cristina e Barcellona......Film piacevole, ma lui STRATOSFERICO!!!!!!!!!!


Lui chi ? Bardem ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lui chi ? Bardem ?


SISISISISISSI:sorriso2::lipstick:

Non ho trovato faccine di donne che sbavano.....:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> SISISISISISSI
> 
> Non ho trovato faccine di donne che sbavano.....:carneval:


Effettivamente, come dite voi di queste lande ?....un bel fieu.....non gli si può dire niente...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Effettivamente, come dite voi di queste lande ?....un bel fieu.....non gli si può dire niente...


Si dice anche "ven scià che te duperi" :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si dice anche "ven scià che te duperi" :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ho qualche difficoltà su _duperi_


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

Comunque, qualche anima pia mi spiegherebbe Closer 

Qual'è il messaggio ? Che in certi casi vince chi è più animale ? (Clive Owen).





Comunque in tutto il film ho fatto il tifo per lui, sopratutto quando Jude Law stà uscendo dal suo studio e lui gli dice: "Aaahhh, ti ho mentito prima, me la sono scopata Alice".


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho qualche difficoltà su _duperi_


Ti adopero, ti uso.....non é proprio fine ma rende l'idea


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Io ho rivisto Lettere d'Amore...lo so è un filmetto ma a me piace tanto.
Insomma Iris fa un bellissimo investimento su Stanley...
E ne è ripagata ampiamente da lui.


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, qualche anima pia mi spiegherebbe Closer
> 
> Qual'è il messaggio ? Che in certi casi vince chi è più animale ? (Clive Owen).
> 
> ...


Cosa non hai capito? Alla fine lei....


SPOILER (evidenzia per leggere)


Gli aveva mentito sin dall'inizio... si era inventata il suo nome!





Il messaggio? Che spesso facciamo del male proprio a chi ci è più vicino (closer) e proprio perchè ci è più vicino pretendiamo ritorni da noi una volta pentiti.... cosa non sempre possibile.

Sono comunque due storie diametralmente opposte anche se congiunte.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Il messaggio? Che spesso facciamo del male proprio a chi ci è più vicino (closer) e proprio perchè ci è più vicino pretendiamo ritorni da noi una volta pentiti.... cosa non sempre possibile.
> 
> Sono comunque due storie diametralmente opposte anche se congiunte.


Grazie Kid, il finale lo avevo capito, già da quando lei presenta il passaporto alla dogana quando ritorna in America.

Spoiler....se non l'avete visto non evidenziate:

L'intero film comunque l'ho visto come una rappresentazione del modo di amare degli uomini e sulla precarietà dei sentimenti. Alla fine chi ne esce meglio è il Fottuto Cavernicolo (così si autodefinicsce Clive Owen durante il litigio con Julia Roberts): lui ha sfidato a cornate (sarebbe meglio dira alla Oscuro maniera...pisellate) l'etereo Jude Law, innamorato dell'aMMore, e ha vinto.

Il fatto che la Portman abbia mentito sul nome sin dall'inizio a Jude Law lo vedo proprio in quest'ottica: non si è mai fidata di lui e invece è sincera con Clive Owen nel privè, proprio perchè lui, nella sua semplicità di cavernicolo, non le crea dubbi, lui è così, prendere o lasciare, e, ironia della sorte, proprio quando è sincera, lui non le crede.

Film un pò pessimista comunque......

E la Portman ha un culo che dice le poesie.....


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie Kid, il finale lo avevo capito, già da quando lei presenta il passaporto alla dogana quando ritorna in America.
> 
> Spoiler....se non l'avete visto non evidenziate:
> 
> ...



La Portman è una dea... :up:

Carina la tua interpretazione. La mia è questa (rubata):

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*l'amore non è una cosa meravigliosa e nelle relazioni odierne spesso l'ultima chance del vero amore è il tradimento*.[/FONT]

E la colonna sonora? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk

Da brividi...


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> La Portman è una dea... :up:
> 
> Carina la tua interpretazione. La mia è questa (rubata):
> 
> ...


 che stronzata


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che stronzata



Finalmente ti trovo di buonumore!


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie Kid, il finale lo avevo capito, già da quando lei presenta il passaporto alla dogana quando ritorna in America.
> 
> Spoiler....se non l'avete visto non evidenziate:
> 
> ...


 è deliziosa sempre


----------



## Tubarao (29 Giugno 2011)

Sempre parlando di film........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7KDiskQr0k

Come mi chiamo ????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

